# Any write-ups on changing motor mounts?



## ccalato (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't sort out how to go about changing the left and right mounts on a 2000 A4 Avant. The Bentley seems to not mention them anywhere that I have seen. I was told they were bad and figured I would swap them while doing the timing belt/water pump. If you have to remove the whole bracket, what are the torque values for those bolts? Whats the best way to support the motor? Any other advice?

Thanks-
-Chris


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

Get a book bro. They really come in handy for all of that kind of stuff. But I did my mounts in my passat and they are a fight, but not too bad. I used S4 mounts, they are a little more heavy duty.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I did the side mounts on my Passat...couple of tips:
I pulled 'em one at a time and used a long socket thru the "alignment hole" to keep crossmember and body in line while I took off the big aluminum bracket that holds mount and sway bar bushing...get Bentley...some of these mounting bolts are "stretch torqued" one time use..so buy new ones and torque correctly or you'll have crackin and creaking from subframe shifting. 
I bought a "stubby" Gearwrench to get at the nuts on top of mounts..13mm as I recall..saved a ton 'o time!...Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## 2litrebully (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Spitpilot, 

Thank you, on behalf of all that won't say it, for the detailed analysis and feedback. I am going to be doing a motor mount change shortly. And the tips and insight you have given are great. Little things like: running to the store to buy a new tool - multiple times - is quite the hassle when working on your car. Especially if its your only one haha!

-Karl


----------

